# Is anytime a good time to re-pot paphs?



## Mike_B. (Jan 7, 2015)

My paph Asteroids have been in ther medium for a few years. they continue to grow like gang busters, but i'd like to re-pot them because it looks like the medium is breaking down. Is it ok to re-pot paphs regardless of growth stage (new growth, spike, in flower) or should I wait for flowers to be gone and new growth initiated?

Thanks for your advice, Mike B. Alexandria, VA growing under biaxial lights


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would wait until the flowers start wilting..just to be sure and so you don't accidentally damage the flowers.
other than that I haven't found it to be all that important when you repot..if the plant needs it , 
it needs it now


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with ehanes. I've repotted right after blooming and at times when
it was convenient and it never seems to affect the plants. Paphs. don't
seem persnickity that way.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 8, 2015)

Repotting in Spring when active growth is going to start seems sensible (not sure when 'Spring' is in an artificial environment)


----------



## Camellkc (Jan 8, 2015)

I second with OZpaph that reporting activites should be done in Spring, and Autumn is also acceptable to me. If your plant is in bloom, wait and do it when the bloom is gone.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 8, 2015)

In emergency cases (suspected root rot) I repot no matter what, otherwise I try to wait until some sort of growing activity is taking place (roots, growths etc.).


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 8, 2015)

I have repotted Paphs whenever throughout their growth/flowering cycle. I have never noticed any setbacks. I grow in a GH, but done it in the past when I grew indoors on a windowsill.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 8, 2015)

Paph repotting:

1- Absolutely and immediately if there is any question about media break-down and root health. Doubly true for newly acquired plants. Might as well get the shocks over and let the plant begin settling in under your conditions with your fresh media. 

2 - Best bet, just as the plant enters active growth. Might be spring, might be anytime for some species and hybrids. For a plant that typically makes 2 or more rounds of growth per year for you this can mean pretty much any time.

3 - For a vigorous and healthy plant, anytime, with care. It depends somewhat on how gentle you can make the repotting process - your media, your skill and patience, etc. I find that the winter semi-dormant period can be especially good for Parvi and Brachy Paphs under these circumstances.

4 - In bud or flower, it rarely makes any difference. In case 1 above the health of the plant takes precedence. In case 2 and 3, I haven't seen a problem in general.

5 - At least once a year on a planned basis, unless using largely inorganic media and/or secure in the knowledge of excellent water quality, good fertilizing practices and good media condition.

Note - For all of the above, my experience with big non-sequential multiflorals is limited.

And I freely acknowledge that some may strongly disagree with any/all of that.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 8, 2015)

I repot whenever I find the time. Just the last week I started repotting my collection. A few are in bud and or bloom and they don't skip a beat. I even repotted a large number of micranthums that are in sheath. I can even feel the bud puffing up inside the sheath. Today I noticed one pushing it's way out into the world. Paphs. are some tough plants.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 9, 2015)

I do not repot unless the plant has outgrown the pot or the substrate has decomposed to such an extent that it has more or less disappeared. Also if the roots seem to suffer. This latter is not too common luckily. The main reason why people repot is to prevent root rotting, but in my opinion that is just an indication of inadequate cultural practices. Excessive fertilisation is probably the main trigger for the need to repot IMHO.


----------



## Stone (Jan 9, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> I do not repot unless the plant has outgrown the pot or the substrate has decomposed to such an extent that it has more or less disappeared. Also if the roots seem to suffer. This latter is not too common luckily. The main reason why people repot is to prevent root rotting, but in my opinion that is just an indication of inadequate cultural practices. Excessive fertilisation is probably the main trigger for the need to repot IMHO.



I tend to agree with this Bjorn. And the fact that I find myself repotting a lot tells me I still don't know how to grow them properly. But I will learn if it's the last thing I do.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 9, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> I do not repot unless the plant has outgrown the pot or the substrate has decomposed to such an extent that it has more or less disappeared. Also if the roots seem to suffer. This latter is not too common luckily. The main reason why people repot is to prevent root rotting, but in my opinion that is just an indication of inadequate cultural practices. Excessive fertilisation is probably the main trigger for the need to repot IMHO.


I'm repotting all of my Paphs right now, with only a few exceptions, to see the shape of the roots after a year of mistreatment. What I've noticed is that the substrate I use lasts longer than 2 years so I really shouldn't have to repot that often in the future.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Teresa, its normally not a bad idea to repot new aquisitions much of the larger seedlings are in crappy substrate or substrate that does not suit your watering routines. Even I tend to do it mostly with one exception, Asendorf. Those plants are mostly small ones in fresh bark so there is no need to repot. Another thing you should watch out for are those readymade mixes that are available. Much of that is crap. Go for bark and add a bit of sheetmoss and sand and there you are. Cheaper and one thousand percent better than the premade mixes.


----------



## Stone (Jan 10, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Teresa, its normally not a bad idea to repot new aquisitions much of the larger seedlings are in crappy substrate or substrate that does not suit your watering routines. Even I tend to do it mostly with one exception, Asendorf. Those plants are mostly small ones in fresh bark so there is no need to repot. Another thing you should watch out for are those readymade mixes that are available. Much of that is crap. Go for bark and add a bit of sheetmoss and sand and there you are. Cheaper and one thousand percent better than the premade mixes.



Bjorn, can I see a pic of the sheet moss you are using? Have you used sphag as a substitute and was there a difference?


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Here is a link
http://www.kristvi.net/lavogmoser/rhytidiadelphus_loreus_kystkransmose.htm
Relatively common in the oakwoods around here.
I have used sphagnum, but do not like it. It keeps water too well and loses its structure quickly. Personally I feel its also questionable due to the high CEC.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 10, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Teresa, its normally not a bad idea to repot new aquisitions much of the larger seedlings are in crappy substrate or substrate that does not suit your watering routines. Even I tend to do it mostly with one exception, Asendorf. Those plants are mostly small ones in fresh bark so there is no need to repot. Another thing you should watch out for are those readymade mixes that are available. Much of that is crap. Go for bark and add a bit of sheetmoss and sand and there you are. Cheaper and one thousand percent better than the premade mixes.


Oh I always repot new acquisitions. They're usually grossly overpotted and the substrate is very often decomposed and doesn't fit my watering habits.

As you, I never repot the plants I get from Asendorfer since it isn't necessary because of the reasons you mention. That's one of the reasons why I love ordering from him, no hassle after you've gotten the plants home.  I just wish he sold some more larger plants too...

Yep, don't use those. So much "bös" in them (haven't found a good English word for "bös" yet... dust? Small particles which makes the substrate suffocating?). I make my own mix of bark, sphagnum and perlite (and crushed marble for the calcareous ones and sometimes some pieces of packing peanuts to add more air to the substrate). I try to keep the sphagnum and perlite in the upper parts of the substrate, everything to make the moisture more even in the pots. I've also potted some Paphs in straight bark this time around, because if they grow fine when I get them from Asendorfer, why not try it myself?

Sand... Doesn't that just pour out the holes in the bottom of the pots when you water?


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 10, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Sand... Doesn't that just pour out the holes in the bottom of the pots when you water?



If you have a look at the link I sent regarding the moss, you can see that the moss has a shell like structure. The sand is fine enough to get inbetween in that structure and get stuck there while keeping the moss open. Further, the sand covers the surface of the bark. All in all, it stays where it is supposed and does not get flushed out. Quite surprising really. The substrate seems to keep its structure for longer, and who knows, perhaps the sand releases some micros that are beneficial as well?


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 10, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> If you have a look at the link I sent regarding the moss, you can see that the moss has a shell like structure. The sand is fine enough to get inbetween in that structure and get stuck there while keeping the moss open. Further, the sand covers the surface of the bark. All in all, it stays where it is supposed and does not get flushed out. Quite surprising really. The substrate seems to keep its structure for longer, and who knows, perhaps the sand releases some micros that are beneficial as well?


Interesting phenomenon.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

There is an English term called 'fines' which may be a good equal to 'bös'. The fines are the tiny bits of something in a container that settle to bottom and are not the intended size of whatever has been packaged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 12, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> There is an English term called 'fines' which may be a good equal to 'bös'. The fines are the tiny bits of something in a container that settle to bottom and are not the intended size of whatever has been packaged
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aah, that sounds like a very likely candidate actually. Now I just need to remember it till next time.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 12, 2015)

Allow me a moment to communicate with others who live in the real world where poor water quality is what we have to deal with. 

Not everyone has access to good quality water, nor is it practical in many circumstances to procure, transport or produce it in sufficient quantity to support more than a few plants. I can provide water low in total dissolved solids for my miniatures and seedlings, but most other plants have to get by on 400ppm TDS tap water high in carbonates. That is the reason I repot Paphs 1-2 times a year. No amount of flushing with that water will do any good. Excessive fertilizer or over-watering or choice of media has nothing to do with it, nor any other controllable aspect of culture. As the carbonates build up the only way to get rid of them is repotting, and that allows me to grow some pretty decent Paphs much of the time. 

Twice in the last 6 months I have gotten emails criticizing me for recommending frequent repotting of Paphs, even when I mention water quality as a contributing factor. I choose not to keep my heretical thoughts to myself, so the snobs with perfect water quality will just have to deal with it. To anyone else who sees a need to repot their Paphs regularly, don't be intimidated by those who say it is only because you are doing something wrong. Take care of your plants as you see fit.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> ... Take care of your plants as you see fit.


Exactly.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 12, 2015)

Repot when it needs to be done. 
Plants look great, then no need. 
Like your paph, I also have some paphs that have been growing in the same pot and mix for years and they look amazing. 
Then again, I believe my tap water is pretty good and I only fertilizer weak and occasionally. 
Other people might benefit from more frequent repotting I guess.
I hate repotting. lol


----------



## reivilos (Jan 18, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> Paph repotting:
> 
> 1- Absolutely and immediately if there is any question about media break-down and root health. Doubly true for newly acquired plants. Might as well get the shocks over and let the plant begin settling in under your conditions with your fresh media.
> 
> ...



I second this. 
I've found that, under my conditions, disturbing a plant in low bud / sheath never ends well, though.


----------

